# Happy Birthday



## meowey (Oct 10, 2006)

Many happy returns of the day!!


Regards,

Meowey


----------



## vulcan75001 (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday Guys...Hope ya have a Great Day!!!!!

Richard


----------



## ultramag (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday and many returns!!


----------



## Dutch (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday, JIm and Gene!! Hope your day is grand!!


----------



## cajunsmoker (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday guys,  hope your day is great and all your wishes come true. :D


----------



## monty (Oct 10, 2006)

Happy Birthday, Guys!

Hope your special day brings to you all the nice things a birthday can...Family, Friends, Fine Food and knowing that you matter to many others!

Cheers!


----------

